# Iraqi Spider vs sh*t load of ants



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Wat kind of spider is this!

*Link removed by CrocKeeper*
(Can you find a way to get to the vid without linking through a site that also links adult materials?
Thanks Crockeeper)

totally owned all the ants.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I want the link!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah... me tooo! im 18 whats the deal... you wana get a bouncer to check id at the door or? its not about porn... its about spiders and ants and carnage


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Deal is we are a kid friendly site, that you are 18 is not relevant. You can look at what you want on your computer on your time..but links that lead to sites with adult material links are not acceptable in the threads.

These are the Sites rules gang, and are not new.....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i know... sorry, i just want to see some ants get messed up


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

:rasp: I figure a whole lot of people want to see it....that is why I asked him in the editted thread to see if he could find another way to post the vid.....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

theres no other way

o wait, direct link to the mOvie file

http://dl1.dumpalink.com/media/Kxfjwu7AY5jg/GuGY4G4mDg6q.wmv


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow.
That was pretty cool.
I want a spider


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ive heard that one bite from that thing can paralize u....is that true?


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

That was pretty cool, That spider held its own huh


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Those guys seemed like right idiots LOL

I feel sorry for them if thats their highlight of entertainment.

Yets till pretty cool.

Bobz


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

looks like a camel spider which is not really a true spider from what i've heard.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If it is a camel spider (haven't seen the vid yet), it is a windscorpion, which is not a spider, as Kain said.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bobz said:


> Those guys seemed like right idiots LOL
> 
> I feel sorry for them if thats their highlight of entertainment.
> 
> ...


come on now man theres probably not a whole lotta stuff to do besides killing Iraquis and this out in the desart. Cut the men some slack.

And that was actually pretty badassed. Yeah it did look like a small camel spider.

http://www.camelspiders.net/


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bobz said:


> Those guys seemed like right idiots LOL
> 
> I feel sorry for them if thats their highlight of entertainment.
> 
> ...


what sort of entertainment do u want in Iraq while ur there fighting?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

That didn't look like a camel spider.
That looked like a true spider to me, but I'm not an arachnid expert.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not sure but couldnt they find something better to do than kill animals...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

their bugs dude. Bugs sole purpose on this earth is to be killed and eaten by other bugs. aside from their other daily duties. try not to get too upset that some ants got killed.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Ye i suppose you are right....what was i thinking. Anyway sorry about this i just wasn't really in a good mood when i posted.

The soldiers are fighting for everyones good so i suppose they deserve some entertainment.

Bobz


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Spiders creep the sh*t outta me


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

bobz said:


> their bugs dude. Bugs sole purpose on this earth is to be killed and eaten by other bugs. aside from their other daily duties. try not to get too upset that some ants got killed.


i agree


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> ive heard that one bite from that thing can paralize u....is that true?


those guys are completely non-venomous... however, they do have some rather powerful chelicerae... and like said earlier they aren't a spider but belong to the group of solifugids... although it is in the arachnida class though..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ well not completly. there are some species that have venom glands. they however do not have a delivery method for the venom. At least thats what I read last night about them while I was surfin around after readign his thread.


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> ^ well not completly. there are some species that have venom glands. they however do not have a delivery method for the venom. At least thats what I read last night about them while I was surfin around after readign his thread.


interesting... I have never heard of any species with venom... got any links? I would like to take a gander at them sometime later.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't have a direct link. I did a search on solfugae and it was on one of the links. I tried to find it again and havent had any luck.!! HAHA I found it. wouldnt you know. its in wikpedia.



> Venom controversy
> 
> While the absence of venom in Solifugae is a long-established fact, there is a single published study of one species, Rhagodes nigrocinctus, carried out in India in 1978 by a pair of researchers who did histological preparations of the chelicerae, and found what they believed to be epidermal glands (Aruchami & Sandara Rajulu 1978). Extracts from these glands were then injected into lizards, where it induced paralysis in 7 of 10 tests. While this study has never been confirmed, and while other researchers have been unable to locate similar glands in other species, this particular species does appear to possess venom, although it is not known if there is any mechanism for introducing it into prey (recall that the researchers manually injected it into lizards). Accordingly, for the time being, we must at least acknowledge the possibility that some Solifugae are venomous.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solifugae


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there anything wikipedia doesn't have!

Bobz


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

bobz said:


> Is there anything wikipedia doesn't have!
> 
> Bobz


amen to that


----------

